# Tivo Premiere XL4



## ChitownCraig (Mar 5, 2015)

Great working Tivo with 4 tuners and 2 TB hard drive. I upgraded to a Roamio. 316hrs of recording space. $300 with Lifetime!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Lifetime?


----------



## ChitownCraig (Mar 5, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> Lifetime?


No.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You might want to call TiVo and see if you can get the $99 lifetime deal. There is almost no market for a used Premiere without lifetime but you can probably get about $300 for it with lifetime.


----------



## ChitownCraig (Mar 5, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> You might want to call TiVo and see if you can get the $99 lifetime deal. There is almost no market for a used Premiere without lifetime but you can probably get about $300 for it with lifetime.


Thanks for that info! I called today and I got this one and my other xl4 set for $99


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

I got 350 and 360 on Flea bay for Premiere's with Lifetime and 2TB. 200 (probably undersold) for premiere with lifetime and stock HD. These were all original 2 channel devices.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi,
I was interested in your equipment and sent a PM a day or 2 ago but didn't get any response. I just saw that you only have 5 posts and I believe you can get or use PM. So, you are going to have a hard time selling the unit without being able to communicate....


----------



## ChitownCraig (Mar 5, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> I was interested in your equipment and sent a PM a day or 2 ago but didn't get any response. I just saw that you only have 5 posts and I believe you can get or use PM. So, you are going to have a hard time selling the unit without being able to communicate....


Let me get up to 10 posts. I did see your pm.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Sold


----------



## ChitownCraig (Mar 5, 2015)

fcfc2 said:


> Sold


Easy and smooth transaction! Thanks


----------

